# brp gocart



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey bud ever thought about makeing a gocart body for your brp car i think it would cool as crap


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not bud, but I ran some gocart 1/24 slots & it was big fun. Aerodynamics are crap so it would be interesting for BRP's.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No But ??? I'm going to mount one of our RC18t buddy bodies and make it a super mod :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

ive been thinking lawn mower bodys!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How about a toilet body?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> How about a toilet body?


 I don't know if that would work very well...............................the water may spill over on the electronics and the handling would be pretty sh!%@y.......... :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> How about a toilet body?


 
As in everything is going down the toilet :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It's over...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> It's over...


INDEED :hat:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yeah its over i give up


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

crappy ending... lets just Flush it! lmao


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

"Wiped" Out!!!!


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

*Go Cart Body*



okracer said:


> hey bud ever thought about makeing a gocart body for your brp car i think it would cool as crap


 if your still interested i have made a go cart body out of a scalpel body looks like the real deal pm me if you want some pic's


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Show us we would be interested.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Cool!!! Post the pics. I just picked up 2 race karts for my son and me(if my daughter doesn't take mine) to race this summer. Maybe if Bud makes the body I can paint mine BRP green and rake in some of those "BIG" sponsorship dollars!!!!:woohoo: You know what the wife wants to do to me right now.->:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Martian >> what kind of karts did you get?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

martian 710 said:


> Cool!!! Post the pics. I just picked up 2 race karts for my son and me(if my daughter doesn't take mine) to race this summer. Maybe if Bud makes the body I can paint mine BRP green and rake in some of those "BIG" sponsorship dollars!!!!:woohoo: You know what the wife whants to do to me right now.->:beatdeadhorse:


Maybe Freddie will let you run em on the 1/4 paved oval this summer.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

will have some pics soon, file is to big to upload. need to take new pics.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

K-5, A couple of mid 90's offset dirt karts. A Margay (pretty sure it's a '97 Syncro SS) and a Jebkart(a local kart builder). Both with Blueprinted raptor 5hp motors. Bunch of spare mounted tires. 2 kart stands. I couldn't pass them up for $600 for everything!!! Both look like they were barely raced. I'm selling a bunch of r/c cars(not my BRP's) to get bodies for them and we should be good to go. I can't wait. It's been 22 years since I raced karts. Won the 1988 Blanket Hill Speedway Championship the day after I got married. I wonder if that's why it was my last race??? 


Wazzer, I'd love to get them on the big track at Freddie's. It would be a blast!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

martian 710 said:


> Cool!!! Post the pics. I just picked up 2 race karts for my son and me(if my daughter doesn't take mine) to race this summer. Maybe if Bud makes the body I can paint mine BRP green and rake in some of those "BIG" sponsorship dollars!!!!:woohoo: You know what the wife whants to do to me right now.->:beatdeadhorse:


Thats funny!! ................maybe you could bring her to Freddies with you both. Then, maybe she will want a BRP car to race too! Hey, it's a thought.


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

ok got one to load this is the first one i took, it's not done in this pic. 
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/39286/ppuser/45286


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

see there it wasnt such a stupid idea guys huh look at the insterest when it came available guess i wasnt such a stupid okie hick huh


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710 said:


> K-5, A couple of mid 90's offset dirt karts. A Margay (pretty sure it's a '97 Syncro SS) and a Jebkart(a local kart builder). Both with Blueprinted raptor 5hp motors. Bunch of spare mounted tires. 2 kart stands. I couldn't pass them up for $600 for everything!!! Both look like they were barely raced. I'm selling a bunch of r/c cars(not my BRP's) to get bodies for them and we should be good to go. I can't wait. It's been 22 years since I raced karts. Won the 1988 Blanket Hill Speedway Championship the day after I got married. I wonder if that's why it was my last race???
> 
> 
> Wazzer, I'd love to get them on the big track at Freddie's. It would be a blast!!!


 
Sweet !!! Real karts are now less than RC cars. I'll drive one at Freddies :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

okracer said:


> see there it wasnt such a stupid idea guys huh look at the insterest when it came available guess i wasnt such a stupid okie hick huh


Whats a okie hick  :wave:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

all4fun said:


> Thats funny!! ................maybe you could bring her to Freddies with you both. Then, maybe she will want a BRP car to race too! Hey, it's a thought.


She already has one. She started to race r/c cars when she was 5. When she was 8 she was beating a lot of the adults with a 19T sedan on carpet oval. She was ARCOR's youngest member. She raced Bud's rental truck in the Superstock class when we first went to the 380 motors. After 2 rounds she was 3rd and 2 laps ahead of me. She only races the figure-8 race now because she can't stand to be in the same room as her brother for a few hours.:freak:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Whats a okie hick  :wave:


I'm 1/2 Okie hick!!!:wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I might be an Okie as I graduated High School in Oklahoma City in 1957.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

donald what school did ya go too and your not a real okie hick unless your missing a tooth lol


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

My dad grew up near Ada.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Okracer it was Northeast highschool .


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok cool my buddy was there but he gradeated in 69


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Was back thru there a few years ago, it had changed a lot.


----------

